# perference--trex or timbertech? why?



## davinci (Dec 26, 2007)

anyone have a preference and why? also,any kind of maintenence issues with composite decking?


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm still waiting to see how it performs in the long run.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

We have been using a composite called Elements my lumber salesmen has been selling it for a while and says he has not had any complaits. It was quite a bit less than trex. The only thing I really noticed is it seem to be harder. We use 3" comp deck screws and ended up still having to pre drill other than that no complaints.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

We're getting ready to install Elements decking on a front porch job. It does seem very dense so I can see the need to pre-drill. Also it's got that corrugated look so the ends will need to be pic-framed or hidden with fascia.


----------



## davinci (Dec 26, 2007)

have any of you guys heard of any issues with rot or mold with composite decking? how bout maitenence? is one brand better or are they all basically the same?


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stay away from Trex unless you want to deal with mold issues. Any of the composites that have exposed wood fibers will get mold unless the company uses anti-mold/mildew agents in the mix, lots of them do not. I perfer using the pvc based products for several reasons besides that they do not get mold, they do not absorb stains nor do they scratch up as easily. Timbertech is by far superior product compared to trex. If you are on the west coast or in Texas check out Ameradeck, it is a pvc based composite that is also fire retardent.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

The first comp deck I ever did was a trex our climate here is very dry so we do not have much mold or rot ( technically we do not even need to use treated lumber for decks if they are not within 12" of the soil, we still due) But when I bought it the lumber guy said if they have a grill make sure they use a grill mat any drip ect will stain it.


----------



## CCLSALES (Jul 23, 2008)

davinci said:


> anyone have a preference and why? also,any kind of maintenence issues with composite decking?


I sell both products, ad use to stock both but the Trex line was dropped. I personally own the Timbertech Cedar Twinfinish, and love it. The Timbertech is better looking, and much denser. One problem with btoh though is the staining, make sure to advise your customers to keep it clean and watch the grease stains.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

CCLSALES said:


> I sell both products, ad use to stock both but the Trex line was dropped. I personally own the Timbertech Cedar Twinfinish, and love it. The Timbertech is better looking, and much denser. One problem with btoh though is the staining, make sure to advise your customers to keep it clean and watch the grease stains.


What's your fade scale on a 1-10 with 10 being the original color the day it was installed? Just curious.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

I like products from both companies, and I avoid a few products from both.

Each company in the say, top 5-7 brands has it's pros & cons, and it's a bit of research, and a bit of personal choice, mixed with what's available & what your customer wants, to determine what is the "best" composite/alternative decking for a particular situation.

~Matt


----------



## CCLSALES (Jul 23, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> What's your fade scale on a 1-10 with 10 being the original color the day it was installed? Just curious.


Minimal, probably a 9 on your scale, in percentage about 5% of the original color.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't use Trex after seeing it deteriorate after only a year.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

davinci said:


> have any of you guys heard of any issues with rot or mold with composite decking? how bout maitenence? is one brand better or are they all basically the same?


I've personally seen it with Trex.


----------



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I been using CorrectDeck and like it much better then the Trex or Timbertech.


----------

